# Are my Costas 580G or 400G?



## daqq (Jun 3, 2008)

So, long story short, I picked up a set of Costa Fathoms from a guy on craigslist. They were advertised as 580G, but now I'm starting to think they may not be.

This is my first set of Costas, and I must say they were awesome today at Pensacola Beach soundside in the grass flats past Portofino. I could see as far as my vision would allow without a hint of glare on the water--they really are like x-ray vision. But my concern lies in a few things that have been pointed out to me.

The frames date to 2008, so they are a few years old. The hologram found on modern 580's is not there. Has the hologram/marking always been on the 580 lenses? Also, the lenses are green mirror with amber base. Through a little research, it does appear that 580's were made with an amber tint at one time.

The frame has the following info: Fathom FA 14 2008 (left arm) CE Japan10 (right arm).

I can post pics if necessary.


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

400's... he got ya.

Sent from my LG G2X using Forum Runner


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

Got took.


----------



## Flatspro (Oct 3, 2007)

It would say 580 on the glass again he got ya! It sucks!


----------



## Fishermon (Oct 19, 2007)

""<< in the grass flats past Portofino. I could see as far as my vision would allow without a hint of glare on the water--they really are like x-ray vision.""


he got ya bro...


----------



## daqq (Jun 3, 2008)

Either way, its a little disappointing, but they were $50, so I'm somewhat Ok with it. A couple minor blemishes, but nothing that affects the clarity. Just gives me something to look forward to with an upgrade to 580's one day.


----------



## Austin (Sep 30, 2007)

Yep. You been victimized! Costa 580g or 580p always have "580" or "580p" engraved on the ouside of the right lense in the top outer corner.


----------



## timeflies (Oct 3, 2007)

They are like x-ray vision in the water, and you got them for $50? I wouldnt worry too much about a missing logo somewhere. I stopped keeping up with the cool kids years ago. It sounds like you got a good deal actually.


----------



## Illinijeff (Mar 28, 2011)

I have a pair of 580's that are less the 6 months old and if I look clothes it looks like there are lines coming from the center, maybe stress lines. Has anybody had this issue?


----------



## rfh21 (May 17, 2012)

Any pair of costas for 50 is a good deal. Sucks he wasn't truthful about it but green tint on amber is perfect for inshore. You learned a valuable Craigslist lesson without getting hurt too bad. 

Illinijef if you are worried at all talk to their service department. They will warranty out any pair where the layers between the glass start to come unglued or anything like that without a question. The lenses are guaranteed for life unless you drop them and break them.


----------



## WAHOOU39 (Jan 14, 2008)

Illinijeff said:


> I have a pair of 580's that are less the 6 months old and if I look clothes it looks like there are lines coming from the center, maybe stress lines. Has anybody had this issue?


Illinijeff....I have had that happen in the past....it is de- lamination and is covered under warranty....you will have to pay for shipping/handling though.....got to their website ...find the care/repair tab....fill in the info and print and ship to Costa...I believe it was less than 3 weeks turnaround....
Good Luck!


----------



## Illinijeff (Mar 28, 2011)

Thanks for the advice, I'll probably wait til the end of summer before I send them in. Need them for the pier.


----------



## Austin (Sep 30, 2007)

I will say, that if you only paid 50 bucks for them, you got a good deal regardless of them being 400 lenses. A lot of people like those, and obviously you do too.


----------

